# slingplayer iphone4



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

I use sling player mobile for iphone 4. It has been working well up til now. For some reason when I start the app it begins to log in and just goes back to my home screen. I can connect to my 922 normally on my laptop.

Any ideas?


----------



## xzi (Sep 18, 2007)

First, check and see if there is an update for it--there was not too long ago that fixed an issue like this. 

You can also just try restarting the phone, sometimes that helps difficult apps that are crashing, otherwise if it's up to date, just go ahead and delete the app (press-hold until it jiggles, then click "X" to uninstall), turn off the phone (hold the power button, slide to power off), boot it up and reinstall it again from the App Store (you won't be charged again) and see if that helps.


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

I deleted it and downloaded it again and it is now working. I didn't know I could download it again for free. Thanks.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Once you've bought an app through iTunes you can always download it again for free. For that matter, if you buy another iPhone (or iPad or iPod Touch) and connect that to your same iTunes account, you can download another copy also for free to run on that device.


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

Dish just released the new Dish Remote Access which takes the place of the Sling Player. Now they need to release the iPad version.

Ken


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I was not aware of that coming... It makes sense though, because they started giving credits to Dish customers with the 922 to buy the SlingPlayer app...

Adding that functionality to the Dish Remote Access app means they can continue to give 922 Sling on the iPhone away BUT still charge for the SlingPlayer app for people who "only" have Slingboxes.


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

I am new to the iPhone so I am still learning. There is a Dish Remote Access app? I wasn't aware of that. I like the Slingplayer app so I don't know if I would switch.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

I put it on my iPod Touch last night. It works great. When I logged on I saw all 3 boxes immediately and played around with the 922 a bit. I did it just for grins since I never take the Touch anywhere that has wi-fi. Guess I can use it on the patio :lol:

I'll really be happy to see the same for Android. If it works a good as the iPhone/iPod Touch app. The $30 Android app quit working when I went to Android 2.2 powered EVO. And it was cluddgy on my 2.1 Hero.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

I loaded "Remote Access" seamlessly this AM through the iMac. Perhaps the fixes are coming. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------

